# Rare canines in the furry fandom



## milk-bone (Nov 8, 2009)

As we all know, canines are the most popular type of creature in the fandom, bar none. Almost all furries have at least one canine character. And I think it's safe to say that the most popular are Foxes. Behind that I'd wager wolves and huskies, then possibly border collies.

However, people don't seem to realize there are ACTUALLY OTHER KINDS OF CANINES. -GASP!-

Myself, I am a tamaskan dog:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and dalmatian (you should know what that looks like xD).

And I'm sure plenty of you have fursonas or characters who don't fit into the standard fox/wolf/husky/collie persuasion. So post photos of your rare breeds and show us what kind of dogs YOU like.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

I've always wanted to make a Catahoula leopard dog character, those dogs are awesome.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 8, 2009)

I was a Keeshond for a while.





I'm not really feeling the Magpie-sona right now. Maybe I'll switch to German Spitz, parti colored:





Samoyeds ARE full of win, though.


----------



## milk-bone (Nov 8, 2009)

I've heard of a Catahoula before, dunno what one looks like though.

I love Keeshonds. Before I moved my neighbors had a Keeshond/chihuahua mix... strange dog.

Another cool breed is the Burmese Mountain Dog btw:




But there are actually a few of them in the fandom.


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a 'character' of an English Mastweiler (English Mastiff x Rotweiler), but i'm not sure if they'd fit me as a fursona though.


----------



## Tabr (Nov 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've always wanted to make a Catahoula leopard dog character, those dogs are awesome.



This a thousand times.  Owned one years ago, best dog I have ever had.  If a bit jumpy. :grin:


----------



## Nargle (Nov 8, 2009)

milk-bone said:


> I've heard of a Catahoula before, dunno what one looks like though.
> 
> I love Keeshonds. Before I moved my neighbors had a Keeshond/chihuahua mix... strange dog.



A Catahoula basically looks like a mix between a hound, a pit bull, and usually is some sort of blue merle pattern. 






Also, Keeshonden really are great =D I've met some at dog shows, and apparently you get major kudos for pronouncing it correctly XD

Also, Kees/chi? A 50 lb dog and a 5 lb dog? LOL How does that work??


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 8, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Also, Kees/chi? A 50 lb dog and a 5 lb dog? LOL How does that work??



WHY WOULD YOU ASK THAT QUESTION? DDD:
Ahhhhhhhhhhgggggghggg my braiin. D:


----------



## Nargle (Nov 8, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> WHY WOULD YOU ASK THAT QUESTION? DDD:
> Ahhhhhhhhhhgggggghggg my braiin. D:



Is your brain doing what your avatar is doing?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm a jackal.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PydRRP_KjjU

:3
I've actually only seen 2 other jackal fursuits (excluding anubis)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 8, 2009)

I've seen a few German Shepherds.


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 8, 2009)

'yote?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

I would (and am ) considering going for a pack dog fursona but dunno  what


----------



## Nargle (Nov 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I would (and am ) considering going for a pack dog fursona but dunno  what



Chihuahua =D They are DEFINITELY pack dogs!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 8, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing an Irish Wolfhound or Scottish Deerhound.  As far as I know, there aren't that many in the fandom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_Wolfhound


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm like this minus the orange and replace that with white.
Also add curvy red lines to chest and add royal blue mane collar.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Chihuahua =D They are DEFINITELY pack dogs!


 little too adorable for someone with an "alpha" personality :V


----------



## milk-bone (Nov 8, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> I have a 'character' of an English Mastweiler (English Mastiff x Rotweiler), but i'm not sure if they'd fit me as a fursona though.



!!!!! My dog Lain is a mastiff/rottie!!! He doesn't look like that though:


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm a hyvanine. I count because I'm a hybrid. :U HYena-Vulpine-jAckal-caNINE.




Damn my shirt making me look fat. :I Oh yeah, the tail's behind me.


----------



## Lyrihl (Nov 8, 2009)

milk-bone said:


> Myself, I am a tamaskan dog:


 Tamaskie~
I loves them, want one far more than a husky! The one in the pic is a bit short on legs tho.


----------



## milk-bone (Nov 8, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> Tamaskie~
> I loves them, want one far more than a husky! The one in the pic is a bit short on legs tho.



I think it might be on the younger side. It was the first pic on google search so I posted it. x)

I love Tamaskans too. A woman down the street just moved in with like six!



Shadow said:


> I'm a hyvanine. I count because I'm a hybrid. :U HYena-Vulpine-jAckal-caNINE.
> 
> Damn my shirt making me look fat. :I Oh yeah, the tail's behind me.



 Cools, nice suit.


----------



## Michia_Elvelian (Nov 8, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> 'yote?



No, not 'coyote' so much as others.
They aren't mega-popular like wolves, or foxes, but they're far from rare. ^^;​


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2009)

milk-bone said:


> Cools, nice suit.



Thanks. :>

Also, here's the tail:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 8, 2009)

My werewolf fursona was picked because I listened to my subconscious. It wasn't a matter of it looking cool or being original/unoriginal.   

...But I wouldn't mind seeing a Boston Terrier in the fandom.


----------



## Magica (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh probably an English bulldog. I've thought about making an anthro character of one from a lineart I colored.

I'd say Alaskan Husky only because I think there's more Siberians than any.


----------



## dalanelle (Nov 8, 2009)

Right now I'm doing a generic fox (despite how mind shatteringly common foxes are!) but in the future I plan on maybe using a Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever! (phew!)







they're just so cute :3


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm largely derived off the fox. Lynch the sluts among us non-slutty ones. :U


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmm. Never really have seen too many collies.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 9, 2009)

I have two canine characters, both domestic dog, neither extremely common: 
A Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2858641/ (slightly NSFW)

and a Brittany:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2143874/



dalanelle said:


> but in the future I plan on maybe using a Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever! (phew!)


good choice. 



Nargle said:


> Also, Kees/chi? A 50 lb dog and a 5 lb dog? LOL How does that work??


A determined male dog with a step ladder.


----------



## IggyB (Nov 9, 2009)

hmm, well I'm a Husky/wolf mix so I guess I'm common, but not, maybe, i don't know....yeah

anyway, I've kinda been rethinking my fursona, nothing major, but I might kinda change it up a bit, IDK


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 9, 2009)

inb4thisturnsintoapicthread.
Oh wait. To late.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalak.


Also:


----------



## Dahguns (Nov 9, 2009)

I do not have a canine character


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 9, 2009)

how about a tibetan sand fox?










NOT PHOTOSHOPPED. srsly. that's how they look.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 9, 2009)

hate ask but has anyone seen a Newfoundland dog character yet?
http://www.petsplace.co.za/Newfoundland Dog Lapham.jpg


----------



## Nargle (Nov 9, 2009)

dalanelle said:


> Right now I'm doing a generic fox (despite how mind shatteringly common foxes are!) but in the future I plan on maybe using a Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever! (phew!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOLLERS <3



Zrcalo said:


> how about a tibetan sand fox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Srs fox is srs.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> TOLLERS <3
> 
> 
> 
> Srs fox is srs.



à² _à²


----------



## Sino (Nov 9, 2009)

I like Jack Russell Terriers.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 10, 2009)

I have yet to see a Chinese Shar-pei.


----------



## Skidd (Nov 10, 2009)

MIDGET DAWG, REPRESENTIN'. (Or, at least mostly Cardigan Corgi)


----------



## Nargle (Nov 10, 2009)

Skidd said:


> MIDGET DAWG, REPRESENTIN'. (Or, at least mostly Cardigan Corgi)



Pembrokes are where it's at! =D


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 10, 2009)

i have yet to see someone go as a Komandor, it's basically a big mop looking dog.  similar to the 2nd pic in Zeke Shadowfyre's post.  yet i'm fairly new to this so i shouldn't be talking


----------



## Nargle (Nov 10, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> i have yet to see someone go as a Komandor, it's basically a big mop looking dog.  similar to the 2nd pic in Zeke Shadowfyre's post.  yet i'm fairly new to this so i shouldn't be talking



I've only met one Komodor, and it was at a dog show and his handler was being a bitch =(


----------



## Gardoof (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm an Apennine Wolf (AKA Italian Wolf)

Mainly because I'm 50% Italian Heritage






Not sure about Rarity for this one à² _à² ,


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 10, 2009)

How about a Shiba Inu? I wanna see one pulled off, that wouldn't be mistaken for an Akita


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 11, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'm a hyvanine. I count because I'm a hybrid. :U HYena-Vulpine-jAckal-caNINE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your fursuit is awesome!
I totally envy you.:?


----------



## chordate (Nov 11, 2009)

Never seen a bichon frise






lol


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2009)

chordate said:


> Never seen a bichon frise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want one of those =D

Obviously not with the ridiculous show cut, though XD


----------



## runCoyoterun (Nov 11, 2009)

i've seen about 3 coydogs in the fandom (myself included).


----------



## Takun (Nov 11, 2009)

Sophie_manx said:


> How about a Shiba Inu? I wanna see one pulled off, that wouldn't be mistaken for an Akita



I don't count? :c


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Pembrokes are where it's at! =D



im a corgi there are like none i cant find any other corgi's only halfas


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 12, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> how about a tibetan sand fox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He needs a tophat


----------



## Nargle (Nov 12, 2009)

Like I said on the other thread, I want to see some Tibetan Terriers =3


----------



## Morroke (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a reason why people don't use those dogs.

They look gross and weird and just LOOK AT THAT SERIOUS FOX.

No one wants a serious fox!


----------



## ZuriBonn (Nov 13, 2009)

I am a (endangered) red wolf, not just a regular wolf. in my opinion that counts.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 13, 2009)

I am whatever is my avatar. I didn't base myself on anything specific, just characteristics I like.

Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Revy (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry I make my own fursona and stick to it, thanks.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> Sorry I make my own fursona and stick to it, thanks.


You are my idol.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey dudes, I kept my promise and I'm a rare canine now =3 They're even rare IRL, unlike other things that have been suggested like Chihuahuas XD


----------



## Revy (Nov 14, 2009)

Teto said:


> You are my idol.


 :3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd like to see a pug fursona X3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 14, 2009)

This is what a dire wolf looks like*.




(*Material may not be totally accurate)


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 14, 2009)

One of my alts is a red wolf. I know not very original but at least its not an arctic wolf or something. I wanna see more dingos in the fandom or african wild dogs.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

*raises paw* Domesticated mutt. I am not very good at drawing though


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 15, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'd like to see a pug fursona X3


That would be awesome. Pugs are so adorable.


----------



## cjkrythos (Nov 15, 2009)

I know a couple big dogs, but im not a rare canine, just a hybrid canine.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> how about a tibetan sand fox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This fox reminds me of Nicholas Cage for some strange reason....


----------



## Merp (Nov 15, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> This fox reminds me of Nicholas Cage for some strange reason....


lol omg me too


----------



## Zadd (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, This is what My fursona is:

http://www.freewebs.com/spottedstar527/a%20white%20cat.jpg

Although, I also have a white tail with rainbows spike son the end and rainbow like hair.
heres a better example:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Zseliq (Nov 16, 2009)

Zadd said:


> Well, This is what My fursona is:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/spottedstar527/a%20white%20cat.jpg
> 
> ...



OMG I love your rainbows. So awesome.



Lastdirewolf said:


> *pic*
> 
> This is what a dire wolf looks like*.
> 
> ...


Haha <3


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh boy....

For wild dogs:
- African Wild Dogs (we all know what they look like). You come across the occasional oneshot pic, but not usually a long-lasting character.
- Dhole: http://www.breederretriever.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/standing.jpg
- Ethiopian Wolf: http://www.africanbirdclub.org/countries/grf_global/Ethiopia-Wolf2.jpg
- Dingos. Another we all know.

Domestic: (Google them yourself, there are too many)
- Leonberger
- Munsterlander
- Irish Red and White Setter
- Gordon Setter
- Coonhound
- Hamiltinstovare
- Belgian Mallenois
- Belgian Tervuren
- Belgian Groenendael
- Belgian Laekenois
- Longhaired Weimeraner
- Vizla
- Saluki
- Greyhound
- Sloughi
- Spanish Galgo
- Azawakh
- Russian Wolfhound/Borzoi
- Any other sighthound
- Neopolitan Mastiff
- Spinone Italiano
- Tora Inu
- Korean Jindo (surprising, since the user could get the look of an Akita but be original)

I could go on. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw man I love Salukis. Maybe I'll make a Saluki character, who knows.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw man I love Salukis. Maybe I'll make a Saluki character, who knows.



Make a Saluki character with braided ear fringe =3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Make a Saluki character with braided ear fringe =3


D'aw, that sounds absolutely ADORABLE. 

You're filled with awesome fursona/character ideas. xD


----------



## Nargle (Nov 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> D'aw, that sounds absolutely ADORABLE.
> 
> You're filled with awesome fursona/character ideas. xD



But I never feel like making a character of my own XD

IT'S A CURSE I TELL YOU!!


----------



## Skidd (Nov 18, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


>



For a long time my fursona was full cardigan-corgi. Blue merle, too. But now it's got a raccoon thing going on, too. Still mostly corgi. :3 HOOGE EARS FTW.

I always thought Chinese cresteds look like little punk rockers. They'd make for a cool fursona in my eyes.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 7, 2018)

This is what always blew me away about the fandom that theirs are hardly any dogs out side of wolfs and foxes and collie. i thout for sure that their would be a few golden retrievers or chawawas or labs i discovers that their are hardly any...at least for now when i first stared checking out FA back 2009 Dragons wher unheard of now their like one of the top 5 furry types out their


----------



## Rant (Jan 7, 2018)

I used to have a Maned wolf fursona.


----------



## liljekonvalj (Jan 7, 2018)

She's not my fursona, but there's a character I've yet to draw that is a miniature pinscher! Not sure how rare it is, but they're cute :') It fits her personality cause she's one of those girls that's tiny and doesn't realize she is LOL




edit: just realized this thread was necroed from 2009  oops


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 7, 2018)

liljekonvalj said:


> She's not my fursona, but there's a character I've yet to draw that is a miniature pinscher! Not sure how rare it is, but they're cute :') It fits her personality cause she's one of those girls that's tiny and doesn't realize she is LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesssssss


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

The necrolords are not amused.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jan 7, 2018)

Nargle said:


> A Catahoula basically looks like a mix between a hound, a pit bull, and usually is some sort of blue merle pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first 4-H show dog was a Keeshond! Beautiful dogs...


----------



## borders4life (Jan 7, 2018)

I was actually surprised to see so many border collie furries. They're my favorite breed.


----------



## Diretooth (Jan 7, 2018)

Do Dire Wolves count? They're an extinct larger variant of the wolves we know and love today, though that's a bit of an oversimplification.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 12, 2018)

(I can't believe this thread started in November 2009!!)

My 'sona is a Direwolf, which is extinct... I guess that makes it _extremely_ uncommon, lol.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 12, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> It was between that breed or the *Xoloitzcuintli (Mexican hairless dog).*



It would definitely be interesting to see a Xolo as a fursona. They're such elegant, sleek dogs with laidback personalities. And even though they're a Mexican breed, they always remind of Egypt.


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Poodles.

I don't think I have ever seen a poodle.


----------



## Scorpen (Jan 12, 2018)

My Fursona's a Doberman Shepherd.  I've seen lots of German Shepherds and a few Dobermans.  Have yet to see another Doberman Shepherd.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 14, 2018)

Well I suppose I belong to this category.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 15, 2018)

Scottish Terrier. It's not a husky or wolf, so I'm going to consider it rare.


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 15, 2018)

I honestly don't think at all there are "Rare" canid species due to the fill in the blank form that canids are canids. There's nothing really rare about a different type. Sure the diversity hits the feelings home run but making something used to much that looks slightly different as "Rare" doesn't seem to make anything better.

Feels like a "look at my new custom edition glossy rare albino shibe" like its a personal pokemon. I just don't see anything rare in a lot of these. Not used often? Yes. Rare in being alive, available, or accessible? No.  Dogs aren't rare in the world and not in the fandom.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 15, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Scottish Terrier. It's not a husky or wolf, so I'm going to consider it rare.


You called?


----------



## Ginza (Jan 21, 2018)

I'd really love to see some schnauzers in the fandom! I used to have a schnauzer sona- was adorable. Aside from them just being kick ass as anthros, my family has owned a long line of schnauzers, making them have a special place in my heart


----------



## Zaiks McKraven (Jan 29, 2018)

My sona HAS been a german Zwergspitz. He was not created to be one. I just wanted to make a cute dog with a nice nose and ears. A cute character at all. The Tail was so fluffy and all. I just loved that. Later I found out that the char had the look of a zwergspitz. From then on I called him so. 
I made also a female version. that is my second sona. 

Later my male sona Zaiks turned into a hedgehog, but the zwergspitz girl madlaine stayed a dog.


----------



## Razorscab (Jan 29, 2018)

My fursuit character is a lab/golden retriever mix and I'm surprised by the lack of both in the fandom.





Also, what happened to the African Wild Dog craze that happened a couple years ago? They used to be everywhere but now you never see them.


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a darwins fox oc, and there is not a lot of drawins foxes in the fandom


----------

